
Design and Research - _pius
http://www.paulgraham.com/desres.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Pointed to by "The Hundred-Year Language:"
<http://www.paulgraham.com/hundred.html>

and points to "Taste for Makers:" <http://www.paulgraham.com/taste.html>

See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1811518>

